# What am I?



## kstaven (Sep 6, 2011)

This little fella was adopted and we know he is half Nubian (mom was purebred). Now I have some suspicions as to what the other half is, but don't want to prejudice the experienced eyes here.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd guess Alpine.

Unless he's tiny, then Pygmy.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 6, 2011)

He is big and has a VERY soft coat.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd definitely say Alpine.


----------



## Goatherd (Sep 6, 2011)

> has a VERY soft coat.


Can someone expand upon this?  I'm taking this to mean that certain breeds have softer coats than others?  If so, this may be an answer to one of my goat's heritage.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 6, 2011)

Harder to tell with young kids but on adults it is really noticeable. For example: My Saanens have a much coarser coat than the Toggenburg. Get the hairs under a powerful magnifying glass or better yet a microscope and the Saanen hairs are noticeably thicker also. This includes the Toggs with short coats. The "wooly mammoths" as a few here refer to the long haired Togg also have a notably softer and more plyable coat.

I use the hairs in fly tying and you really notice it there.

I really didn't note it so much until we started running a number of breeds here.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 6, 2011)

Man... I would have sworn Pygmy(cause of the shape of the head), but then you said big..... hmmm.... I would assume either a pure Alpine, or an Alpine x of some sort


----------



## kstaven (Sep 6, 2011)

Mom is pure registered Nubian. She apparently went wandering for about 10 days and then came home. That would mean she hiked over the border and partied with the boys there and got pregnant.

Funny thing is, I had a cow hike over the border and got knocked up by an angus a few years ago.

For growth he has out distanced every purebred buckling I have here. Has to be some real hybrid vigor at work.

It may be the pic angle and the lead rope that throws off size perspective. That lead rope is heavy and the same rope I use to make cow halters.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 7, 2011)

In saying pure alpine or alpine cross, I was referring to the sire of the goat pictured


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 7, 2011)

Does cou blanc occur all that frequently in Nubians?  I don't think it does.  I'd guess Alpine based on the color.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Sep 7, 2011)

I would have to agree with alpine.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 7, 2011)

I guess this would indicate I'm not nuts after all.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 7, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> I guess this would indicate I'm not nuts after all.


Only in THIS instance.  We'll not take credit for the rest of it.


----------



## kstaven (Sep 7, 2011)

On a day like today, I will take what I can get.


----------

